# Ethernet-Feldbusse: Aktueller Stand und Erfahrungen



## trinitaucher (17 Januar 2009)

Guten Morgen miteinander!

Vor nicht allzu langer Zeit waren ja hitzige Diskussionen über die Vor- und Nachteile der jeweiligen Ethernet-Feldbusse zu lesen. Aber zuletzt, so kommt es mir zumindest vor, ist es wieder ruhiger um die Sache geworden.
Liegt es daran, dass man sich mit den Systemen arrangiert hat oder hat sich bereits jeder "seinen" Ethernet-Feldbus ausgesucht?
Da quasi jeder Steuerungshersteller einen Eth-Feldbus favorisiert, wird hier natürlich oft schon ein System vorausgesetzt (zB Siemens <=> Profinet, Rockwell <=> Ethernet/IP, Beckhoff <=> EtherCAT, B&R <=> Powerlink, usw.)

Ich würde deswegen gern mal wissen, wie ihr aktuell aus Anwendersicht zu der Thematik steht. Wenn ihr schon verstärkt Ethernet-Feldbusse einsetzt, wie zufrieden seit ihr mit eurer Wahl? Wie gestaltet sich die Inbetriebnahmen, wie gut funktioniert das System in der Praxis?
Welches System/Konzept/Technik überzeugt euch bisher am meisten? Bzw. für welches System würde Ihr euch aus heutiger Sicht entscheiden, wenn ihr die Wahl hättet?
Oder von welchem Eth-Feldbus seit ihr evtl. sogar enttäuscht?

In dieser Umfrage/Diskussion soll es nicht um die Thematik "... Feldbus A ist aber viel besser als Feldbus B .." gehen, sondern möglichst eher um 
Praxiserfahrungen. 

Also wer mag, kann seine Erfahrungen posten. Es wäre schön, mal so einen kleinen Meinungsquerschnitt zu bekommen.


----------



## Maxl (17 Januar 2009)

Also, ich hab bis jetzt nur Erfahrungen mit Profinet und Powerlink gesammelt. Konkret 2 Applikationen mit Profinet, 2 Applikationen mit Powerlink.

Bei der größeren Powerlink-Applikation gings darum, 17 NC-Achsen und einige dezentrale IO-Stationen taktsynchron (2ms) zu betreiben. Bis auf 2 Problem (man muss die powerlnk-lib manuell laden, IO-Stationen müssen niedrigere Busadressen haben als die Antriebe) musste ich mir niemals Gedanken über den Bus machen. Adresse einstellen (mit 2 Hex-Schaltern), einstöpseln, das wars.
Zugegeben: es waren nur Teilnehmer von B&R im Spiel, was das ganze natürlich einfacher macht.
- ich muss auf keinen der Busteilnehmer direkt Online gehen, da sämtliche Parameter (auch der Antriebe) auf der Steuerung liegen.
- Powerlink ist physikalisch vom Standard-Ethernet getrennt - ich muss also bei der Anbindung an ein übergeordnetes Netzwerk keine Rücksicht auf das Echtzeit-Netzwerk nehmen
Ach ja: die Alternativen bei B&R wären Can oder X2X gewesen, wobei über X2X keine Antriebe betrieben werden können, und bei Can häten wir mehrere Busse benötigt um diese Menge an Antrieben zu synchronisieren. Preislich ist effektiv kein Unterschied - das was die Powerlink-Einschübe mehr kosten (ca. EUR 40), spart man im wesentlichen durch das weglassen der Can-Stecker (ca. 35 EUR) wieder ein.

Bei Profinet ist der Eindruck eher durchwachsen.
Bei einer Applikation wollte der Kunde unbedingt, dass die Kommunikation zwischen 2 CPUs via Profinet läuft - also mittels PN/PN-Koppler. Der PN-Koppler war ohne MMC-Karte gar nicht zur Mitarbeit zu überreden, mit MMC-Karte gings mal, mal nicht. Schlussendlich mit x-mal Konfiguration raufladen - Karte löschen - laden usw. gings irgendwann. Zeitaufwand:  obwohl nur 4 Teilnehmer.
Bei einer weiteren Applikation war von vornherein klar, dass F-PN-CPUs zum Einsatz kommen, und daher lag auch nahe, dass wir via PN kommunizieren. Da die sicherheitsgerichtete Kommunikation recht schnell sein musste, wären wieder PN/PN-Koppler notwendig gewesen, außerdem waren die Schnittstellen zu den Fremdanlagen mit Profibus auszuführen. Einen PN/DP-Koppler (weilcher auf beiden Seiten Slave ist) gibts bei Siemens nicht, Alternativen wie ein Anybus-X waren dermaßen teuer, dass wir uns schließlich komplett gegen Profinet entschieden haben. Die PN-Schnittstelle der CPUs kommt somit lediglich als PG-Schnittstelle und zur Anbindung der Visualisierungen zum Einsatz (was wiederum billigere Switches ermöglichte).
Versuchsweise hab ich allerdings die Servo-Antriebe (SEW) per PN angebunden und 2 oder 3 Wochen so betrieben - lief natürlich problemlos, und mit MoviTools per Ethernet Online zu gehen, war natürlich auch eine feine Sache.
Fein ist wie gesagt die Tatsache, dass man per Ethernet auf die meisten PN-Teilnehmer Online gehen kann (wobei z.B. beim PnozMulti geht das nicht).
Was mich massiv stört, dass die Komponenten immer noch recht überteuert sind (speziell die Rechnung - was der PN-Teilnehme teurer ist spar ich bei den DP-Steckern wieder ein geht nicht auf), außerdem halten es viele Hersteller nicht für notwendig, ihre Profinet-Anschaltungen mit IN und OUT-Port auszustatten. Speziell bei so Systemen wie dem Murrelektronik MVK-MP ist das sehr mühsam, da hier schon mal öfsters 5-6 IO-Inseln direkt nebeneinander sitzen - und hier muss man zusätzlich mit 5 Cat5-Kabeln ran, statt den Bus einfach durchzuschleifen. Switches in IP67-Ausführung machen das ganze zwar leichter, aber definitiv nicht billiger. Dies wiederum hat zur Folge, dass hier weiterhin auf Profibus gesetzt wird.

mfg Maxl


----------



## trinitaucher (17 Januar 2009)

Ach ja, meine Erfahrungen könnte ich ja auch mal schreiben...

Also wir setzen Beckhoff-Steuerungen (Soft-SPS) ein und nutzen deswegen auch EtherCAT.
Was mir als Anwender vor allem daran gefällt:
- man muss sich keine Gedanken über die Adressierung oder Anzahl der Teilnehmer machen (teilweise mehr als 20 Achsen und über 100 Busklemmen am PC)
- Die Buslaufzeit ist (bisher) immer venachlässigbar. NC oder PLC mit 1ms Zykluszeit -> kein Problem, der Ethercat ist immer schneller .
- Die I/O-Updatezeit kann mit den Beckhoff-Klemmen sehr kurz gewählt werden. Ohne Spezialbaugruppen kann man z.B. digitale Eingänge im 250µs-Takt abfragen. Jetzt sind teilweise die Lichtschranken zu langsam  
- die Topologie ist frei wählbar
- die online-Diagnose über TwinCAT ist sehr ausführlich. Man sieht sofort, wo ein Teilnehmer welches Probleme hat oder an welcher Stelle mal ein Telegramm verlohren geht.

Negativ ist mir bisher nur aufgefallen, dass eine nachträgliche Umkonfiguration der Teilnehmer (Teilnehmer umverdrahten) offline über den System Manager manchmal Probleme macht. Dann muss man den Bus einmal online neu einlesen. Danach geht's aber wieder. Das hat aber glaube ich nichts mit Ethercat an sich zu tun.

Auch die Einbindung von Fremdantrieben und anderen Bussystemen klappt gut, letzteres zumindest mit den Beckhoff-Feldbusmastern. FUs, die noch keine EtherCAT-Anbindung haben werden dann über am EtherCAT abgesetzte Feldbusmastet eingebunden (CAN oder Profibus).
Generell bietet Beckhoff ja viele E/A-Klemmen für EterhCAT an, daher ist die Geräteauswahl hier schon sehr groß und zudem noch relativ günstig.


----------



## trinitaucher (18 Januar 2009)

hmm... möchte denn sonst keiner seine Erfahrungen kurz schriftlich niederlegen  

Mich würde von den Profinet-Nutzern interessieren, ob ihr schon IRT eingesetzt habt und wie die Erfahrungen bzgl. Konfigurationsaufwand und Betriebsverhalten, bzw. Diagnose sind.
Gibt es Profinet-Erfahrungen mit "nicht-Siemens-Geräten"? Bieten überhaupt Hersteller auer Siemens IRT-Geräte an?

Wie sind die Erfahrungen beim Echtzeitverhalten mit Profinet-RT (I/O)?


----------



## HaDi (18 Januar 2009)

Meine bescheidenen Erfahrungen sind diese:
Ein Kamerasystem (2 Kameras über Profibus an eine S7-300 angebunden) musste durch ein anderes System ersetzt werden, das anstatt Profibus TCP/IP und Profinet-IO unterstützt.
Wir haben uns für Profinet-IO entschieden und einen CP343-1 nachgerüstet. Die Inbetriebnahme war dann genau so, als hätten wir einen CP342-5 als Profibus-Controller eingebaut, im Programm, das ansonsten nur wegen dem veränderten Handshake angefasst werden musste, muss man schon genau hinsehen, um zu bemerken, dass da Profinet am Werkeln ist.

Grüße von HaDi

[edit]
Es handelte sich um 2 Cognex-Insight-Kameras, wie *Maxl* sie im nächsten Beitrag erwähnt.
[/edit]


----------



## Maxl (18 Januar 2009)

Jetzt wo ich Kamera lesen:
Die Cognex-Insight Kameras unterstützten aber einem gewissen Firmware-Stand Profinet. Die ursprüngliche Konfiguration mit Anybus- Profibus-RS/232-Umsetzern lief nicht stabil, darum haben wir auf die Profinet-Firmware gewartet und dann umgestellt (die PN-CPUs waren ohnehin vorhanden). Alles andere an der Anlage wurde trotzdem mit Profibus ausgerüstet.

Zum Thema IRT:
Ich wüsste jetzt konkret keine Anwendungen, wo IRT in Kombination mit S7-Steuerungen einen Vorteil bringt, dafür sind die gängigen S7-CPUs schlicht zu langsam - vom Aufpreis für IRT-Switches ganz zu schweigen.
EtherCAT und Powerlink besitzen ohne Zusatz-Hardware IRT-Eigenschaften, die Steuerungen sind auch wesentlich schneller, also wozu Profinet-IRT?

Echtzeit-Eigenschaften:
Aktualisierungszeit 4 ms ist in der Regel kein Problem (hab auch schon mal einen Aufbau über normale Switches eine ganze Woche mit 16ms Aktualisierungszeit ohne Probleme laufen lassen), speziell bei den 300er CPUs ist allerdings die SPS-Zykluszeit der begrenzende Faktor.

mfg Maxl


----------

